# has deleware turned on



## crawdad 3 (Nov 20, 2007)

It is april & we have had some very warm consecetive days ,have the Del crappie show up with vengance.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be out this Friday, so I'll post results in the Central Ohio forum. Since I'm not fishing the tournament, I'll share what worked for me.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I will be out there Saturday practicing for the tournament. I have never fished it though. I will post my results on Monday when I get back, even though I fishing the tournament. I will share!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

According to preliminary reports in the Central Ohio forum there are some crappie being caught. Good luck this weekend guys.

CG


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The crappie are biting really well. We kept 26 over 10" but had none over 12" We caught all of ours on jigs around shallow cover all over the lake.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There are no crappie in Delaware!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> There are no crappie in Delaware!


 
yep, no crappie


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just heard the water is high and they have a dredger there. Maybe that's where the fish went! Anyone know what they're doing there?


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Well guys prepair for some cloudy, muddy, and very noisy summer days 
ahead with the dredging machine up there...(sic!) For the last few years 
the constant noise from the dredger at (Hueston Woods-Acton Lake) in 
SW-Ohio was a real pain. 

Goodluck!

Rick.


----------

